# Does This Cookshack ( UPDATED I BOUGHT IT!!!) 009 Look Like It's Been Used 3X



## mavven (Aug 26, 2013)

Does this look like it has been used 3 times? I'm new to electric smokers, I'm not sure this is how it should look after "3 timed used" 













01717_cq0XV6Az7hq_600x450.jpg



__ mavven
__ Aug 26, 2013


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 26, 2013)

all depends really. looks like its been used a lot more than 30x to be honest...just gunna need one hell of a powerwashin'...and a reseasoning. did u just buy it off someone?


----------



## mavven (Aug 26, 2013)

It's being sold for a good price. I've never owned a electric smoker, so I'm not sure if after 1 smoke a unit should look like this.


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 26, 2013)

I would guess about 300 times.

Kat


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 26, 2013)

after 1 smoke? lol. thought it was 3?..either way its been used been more than that.... if youve never owned one, how do you know its a good price? considering that new they're $675.00 , so whats a good price to you?


----------



## dls1 (Aug 26, 2013)

I have an 008 which is the same model but has powder coated sides rather than the SS of the 009. It's seen a lot of heavy use over nearly 10 years and has a door interior that looks similar to the one you're considering. Because of the angle of the picture it's hard to tell much about the interior walls, but it's definitely been used. Also, it doesn't appear that it has the digital controller of the newer model 009. How old is the unit. The manufacturers tag on the back will have a build date.

All of that said, if the unit works it might be worth considering at the right price, whatever that is. Have the owner fire it up when you're present. Also, not much can go wrong with the unit. The heating element and control knob are about it, and they're around $50 and $20 respectively. With an agreeable price and a little cleaning you could end up with a smoker that will perform better and more reliably than many other electric brands, even when they're new. No mods necessary. My unit is used 3-4 times a month in all sorts of weather with outside temps ranging from 100+ to well below zero and it's never missed a beat in nearly 10 years. No service or repairs ever needed.


----------



## mavven (Aug 26, 2013)

00h0h_jIxtkvMMKZG_600x450.jpg



__ mavven
__ Aug 26, 2013


















00X0X_fI7NNtBKbbi_600x450.jpg



__ mavven
__ Aug 26, 2013


















00Y0Y_iVPUZDlk6Te_600x450.jpg



__ mavven
__ Aug 26, 2013


















00909_kYbL2nI91Jm_600x450.jpg



__ mavven
__ Aug 26, 2013


----------



## mavven (Aug 26, 2013)

00h0h_jIxtkvMMKZG_600x450.jpg



__ mavven
__ Aug 26, 2013


















00X0X_fI7NNtBKbbi_600x450.jpg



__ mavven
__ Aug 26, 2013


















00Y0Y_iVPUZDlk6Te_600x450.jpg



__ mavven
__ Aug 26, 2013


----------



## mavven (Aug 26, 2013)

Above are the rest of the [email protected] I'm aware of the price of this unit new, that's why I know the price is very good at $275 dollars. @dls1 Thanks a ton for your input. So basically what you are saying is this unit is not complicated? Meaning only the two problems it may have are the only things that can go wrong with this particular model? I may go check it out in person. One thing that worries me is I emailed the owner and pretty much told him there is no way this unit was used only 3 times, and he swore that's all he used it. I told him I wouldn't mind if it was used more as long as it worked fine and it wasn't damaged.


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 26, 2013)

IMHO: For $275 it's a good buy

Little elbow grease, and you'll have a nice smoker for the $$$

Check the door seal.....


----------



## mavven (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey Johnson thanks for the response. How do I make sure the seal is ok when I check it out? Is it something I will feel when I close and latch it, should I look for something particular?


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 26, 2013)

You'll notice smoke leaking around the door seal

It should be somewhat pliable, and not hard

No worries, cuz it's a cheap and EZ fix!

U get the cart too?

Todd


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 26, 2013)

For $275, I'd take a chance on it.


----------



## mavven (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes Johnson it comes with the cart and this.














00909_kYbL2nI91Jm_600x450.jpg



__ mavven
__ Aug 26, 2013


----------



## dls1 (Aug 26, 2013)

Mavven - $275 for the smoker, cart, and cover seems very fair. The extended cover alone sell for around $200. Not sure about the price of the cart. The cover is very high quality and will outlive you. If it were me, I'd offer him $225 and see if he bites. Before finalizing the deal, I'd still want to know the build date and see it in action.

Don't be concerned about the seal. They don't have a seal or gasket, it's metal to metal. The door requires a little effort to close and latch, which is very tight. New units leak a tiny amount of smoke from around the door, but that's normal and not a problem at all. As you continue to use the unit the door leakage reduces then disappears completely.

To answer your question, it's extremely uncomplicated. Probably the simplest cooking tool I've ever used. Open door, put 2 oz.-4 oz. chunks of wood in the holder, put meat on racks, close and latch door, plug it in, set temperature, and go do something else until it's done. Kind of boring, but it works every time.

BTW, not to brag, but I stumbled across a never used 3 year old 009 that I bought for a second home I have in Florida. The sellers wanted $100, but took the $75 I offered. I was driving a sports car and couldn't carry it so they even delivered it to my house about 3 miles away. It was little used and I sold it 3 months ago for $300. Some times you get lucky.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Aug 26, 2013)

maven, in short, buy it even if it doesn't work.  If service is needed, Cookshack has wonderful customer service.  You will spend more than that for the cart and cover alone.  As for the door seal, neither of mine have one.

Tom


----------



## seenred (Aug 26, 2013)

I'd say $275 is a good buy...those Cookshacks are real nice rigs.  But it looks like it's been used a lot more than 3 times.  Good advice given by all...I'd go for it and fix it up a little, you'll have a lot less in it than a new one.

Red


----------



## mavven (Aug 27, 2013)

What would compare in size to this model cookshack, the smokin it #1 or #2?


----------



## arnie (Aug 27, 2013)

From what I can see of the grates I’d say it hasn't had much use. By the amount of discoloration on the door and the insides I'd bet the owner was using too much wood and/or the wood he was using was green or wet. If all he wants is $275 for it I'd say jump on it and don't look back. I sold my 10 year old Smokette, stand and cover for what I paid for it new. I didn't want to sell it when I sold it and I wish I still had it. It is 15 years old now and I borrowed it last year and it still works like a champ. I just purchased my 3rd Cookshack smoker (each one bigger than the last one)this year and I can tell you they are worth every penny they cost.Whatever you do don't pressure wash it as was suggested earlier. All I do with mine is wipe them out with a paper towel while they're still warm and change the aluminum foil on the bottom and on the dog house after every smoke. Make sure you wipe off the temp probe from time to time and when you load it make sure nothing touches the temp probe. Pick yourself up a disposable mortar tub to soak the grates in and they'll clean up right nice for youAlso please note there is no door seal on this smoker the seal is metal to metal. It will leak a little when you first start using it, but it will self seal as it ages.This smoker will smoke in a blinding blizzard at -20 without a problemGood luck, you're gonna like the way you smoke


----------



## shtrdave (Aug 27, 2013)

If you don't buy it leave me give me some info I may buy it if it could be shipped to me in PA I have had a black one for about 12 years and love the thing, no seal to worry about. If you do buy it load it up and take down to the local do it yourself car wash and give it a good hosing inside. When I moved I had no place to set mine up for a little over a year and it had some growth inside plus the mice liked the left over stuff that was on the foil from the last cook. They only go maybe 80 pounds, tossed in the back of the van and up the street to the car wash 3 bucks later loading back up and used it that night.


----------



## njfoses (Aug 27, 2013)

Funny, just saw this on craigslist the other day.


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 28, 2013)

shtrdave said:


> If you don't buy it leave me give me some info I may buy it if it could be shipped to me in PA I have had a black one for about 12 years and love the thing, no seal to worry about. If you do buy it load it up and take down to the local do it yourself car wash and give it a good hosing inside. When I moved I had no place to set mine up for a little over a year and it had some growth inside plus the mice liked the left over stuff that was on the foil from the last cook. They only go maybe 80 pounds, tossed in the back of the van and up the street to the car wash 3 bucks later loading back up and used it that night.


lol. thats 2 for the pressure wash...thats apprently a no no.. haha. i pressure wash everything. especially stuff i buy from other ppl that i plan on cooking my familys food with/on.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Aug 28, 2013)

I need another smoker like a hole in the head, but if this is within a days drive, I'll take it.

Tom


----------



## dls1 (Aug 28, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> I need another smoker like a hole in the head, but if this is within a days drive, I'll take it.
> 
> Tom


Tom - I don't think you want it bad enough to drive to New York, which is where it was listed. The ad's been closed on CL.


----------



## mavven (Aug 28, 2013)

njfoses said:


> Funny, just saw this on craigslist the other day.



You must be the other guy who offered him full price for it? If you are, no worries I decided to pony up the extra money and buy a smokin it #2


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 28, 2013)

As often happens with stuff on Craigslist; if you snooze, you lose.


----------



## mavven (Aug 28, 2013)

mneeley490 said:


> As often happens with stuff on Craigslist; if you snooze, you lose.


This is true... I do have the opportunity to buy it at full asking price. With all the great smokers out there, I'm choosing to buy a "new" smoker that has just as good ratings as the cookshack.


----------



## shtrdave (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't have a Smokin it smoker but reading the large thread on here, there seems to be issues with them as to heating and temp control, I am only passing this along not bashing the smoker I still would like to have one of the #4 smokers but just ordered a Rec Tec today so it will have to wait. I rarely see any issues with the Cookshack line.


----------



## mavven (Aug 29, 2013)

So after talking to a friend of mine who owns a cookshack, I decided not to let anyone get in my way and I was persistent.  I ended up picking it up today and paid what the seller was asking, which was $325. No one was going to get in the way of this man and his new toy!!!! Will post pictures and a bunch of questions in a bit.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Aug 29, 2013)

Congratulations on your new purchase and at a very good price.  Looking forward to the pics.

Enjoy.

Tom


----------



## mavven (Aug 29, 2013)

20130829_154811.jpg



__ mavven
__ Aug 29, 2013






Thanks Tom! As you can see it needs a little cleaning. Although, the name scraped on real easy with my finger tips :)


----------



## shtrdave (Aug 30, 2013)

If you never had one you will love it, only drawbacks in my eyes is the size and although it makes tasty chicken not great skin, at least for me. I can still stuff about 35 pound of butts in mine and 12 hours or so later fantastic pulled pork


----------



## arnie (Aug 30, 2013)

OMG! You stoled it!

You're gonna love the way it smokes


----------



## njfoses (Aug 30, 2013)

mavven said:


> You must be the other guy who offered him full price for it? If you are, no worries I decided to pony up the extra money and buy a smokin it #2


I wasnt interested in purchasing and never made an offer.  I just always keep an eye out on craigslist.


----------

